# 2013 Pinarello



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

well it's already clear they have a new 29er coming, Dogma XC but any thoughts on what else is new for 2013?

No Prince from what I've heard, I did hear new Dogma but I'm assuming it's in reference to the XC bike, however word was sort of vague so who knows maybe yet another revision to the Dogma road bike.. there were some pics around the internet recently of an all black bike that one of the teams looked to have been testing, looked like a lighter thinner Dogma but who knows.. 

Only another month or so until we'll all know though.. love this time of year when all the new stuff comes out..


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cav's bike looks slimmer than Bernie's, maybe it's just because of the black. Cav has his own World Champion paintjob but a couple of other riders have been on similar all black bikes.









Pina's contract with Sky ends this years, supposedly. I thought about that while watching today's Giro. The Astana bikes look more like a Sky bike than an Astana bike. Hopefully Sky doesn't switch to Specialized from Pinarello.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

they need embedded security features to show they're original.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think the Dogma will change for 2013, maybe just new colors.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

dogma will change 2014


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

for the US there apparently won't be too many changes which is expected since the carbon molds were changed twice in the past two seasons. We do have an aluminum pista track frame/carbon fork that has been added for 2012 and should be available shortly. I thought there was a winter showing usually in Japan but havent seen any info on that. In all reality 2013 info should start to trickle out in the next week or so. Apparently there was a distributor showing either the past week or so or next week.


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw this video:
2013 PINARELLO

Any information about the FP Team shown?


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

bombertodd said:


> I saw this video:
> 2013 PINARELLO
> 
> Any information about the FP Team shown?


Looks just the Competive Cyclist FPTeam with different colors. 
2012 Pinarello FP Team/Shimano Ultegra 6700 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Cybrus07 (Jun 30, 2012)

Check out the New Dogma 65.1


----------

